

Google Calendar is Down - carlsednaoui
http://www.google.com/googlecalendar/unavailable.html

======
PDegenPortnoy
wtf? Google Calendar? Google? Boggles the Mind. Boggles the Moggle. The Moggle
Calendar. Without my calendar, I don't know what I should be doing.

